# 2011 FWE Tournament Schedule



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I just wanted to post up our dates, we are still awaiting to confirm the final date for our October Redfish Showdown that we host each year. We strive to not conflict with any dates with any tournaments in the area or the big series that go on.

*January 29, 2011* - 2nd Annual Winter Trout Tournament

*February 1, 2011 - April 1, 2011* - (2 month long) 5th Annual Black Drum CPR Tournament - 100% Cash Payout based on entries.

*April 23, 2011* - 2nd Annual Black Jack Tournament (closest to 21" w/o going over)

*July 9, 2011* - 3rd Annual West Bay Slam Tournament (Trout / Redfish & Flounder - Heavy Stringer)

*October TBD, 2011* - 3rd Annual West Bay Redfish Showdown (2 redfish/ team max)


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Going with October 22, 2011 for our Redfish Showdown.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Blackjack tournament on April 23, 2011 has been moved to June 11, 2011. Easter weekend is April 23-24.

Please note your calendars.


----------

